# Receiver question with XA-2



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, not sure if this is the right place to post this or not but it's something I've been thinking about. Yes, I admit it, I'm a noob to HT . I have a HK AVR 435 hooked to my XA-2 and use the 5.1 analog connection. With this connection the display on my receiver shows 6 channel direct and I know that everything is working correctly.
My question revolves around the fact that by using this connection I have no control over anything in my receiver, ok other than volume. The receiver doesn't show me what kind of sound is being output. Does it sound like I am getting the best surround sound that I can? I know I could unhook everything and hook up a fiber cable to use the other decoders(?) like Prologic, Neo etc. Does anyone know if by using this connection I am getting true HD sound, or as close to it as I can with this receiver? There is no HDMI connection available. 
Thanks for any info you guys can offer.

Steve


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That is the best quality 5.1 channel lossless audio sound connection you can do with your HD 435 AVR. When you select a Dolby TrueHD track on a HD DVD the player decodes it, converts it to analog using Burr-Brown 192kHz/24bit DACs and sends it to your AVR. For more info read this.

You do need a +10 dB boost on your subwoofer for a 5.1 analog connection. Read this and this for more about that.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Bob. 
As usual you come through with the answers. Actually I had read the posts you linked. I just checked the boxes on the HD DVDs I have and only one (300) that has TrueHD listed as an option on the label The others showed Dolby Digital or Digital Plus. So I guess that using the 5.1 connect is still the best route to go.


----------

